# Steampunk Empire Pirates



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

Hello everyone!
This is a fresh restart of an old topic of mine. As not all the pictures work in the older topic anymore, I've decided to make new ones of better quality! Not only that, but I've slightly brushed up the older models as well. So whether you know my old work or not, it'll still be new.

I made these models originally as figures for a roleplaying game, but liked them so much I wanted to make a small army out of them. I like to put a lot of effort into this models. They're not really heavily steampunk, nor are some incredibly piratey, I still like them a lot. I've converted most of them and try to paint them as best as possible. Additionally, I've got a LOT of other projects going on! Therefore, this will be a very slow thread, so don't expect a lot of updates after I've updated my current stuff.

Without further ado, here's some of the older models!


















This stern fellow is my Master Engineer. If aboard an airship, he's also the pilot. If he looks familiar, that's because he's in the business of representing me on this forum. I really enjoy his pose and expression. The crosshair on his blunderbuss makes sure he does not mis a shot.


















This colourful duelist functions as the champion of my swordsmen. I've been experimenting a bit with skin-tones for this army, and tried to give this model an Estalian look.

I hope you like them, there's more to come!


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Oh man those goggle are so cool ! Definitely following this one


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Steampunk and pirates in the same title, got me hooked already.

Nice bit of GS work so far, look forward to seeing more goggles and cogs soon.


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

I don't want to disappoint, but not all models will be very steampunky, such as these guys:

















As I imagine that not all people can afford fancy steampunk stuff, the crew of airships consists also of ruffians and thugs from conventional ships and the dark alleys of ports. That's why part of my pirates will look like this. But your interest did inspire me to start work on one of my best models yet...
I still hope you like these!


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

Some more normal pirates.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Magnificent trousers!


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Hmm--I can't help but think that a crop of the third photo in the log might have better lighting for your profile picture, honestly.

Cool and characterful conversions--keep it up!


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

Thank you, those striped pants are always a lot of work to paint.

I have considered updating my profile picture, but although the quality of the new picture is a lot better, I prefer the atmosphere of the old one.

Two more! Firstly the bo'sun, he's a mean guy!

















And a more steampunky gentleman. I however doubt his gentleness. Blunderbusses tend not to be gentle.


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm currently working on some gunners for my pirates. The most annoying thing I find about the empire handgunner kit is the thin stocks. While the models hold the weapons rather awkwardly, I imagine their arm being simply lopt off by the axe-like stocks when the gun recoils. I any case, I try to fatten them up with greenstuff or miliput.








After this photo was taken, I added a bayonet to his gun. I plan this unit to look a bit like they're firing off some last shots right before going toe to toe with the enemy.

Inspired by the comments in this topic, I made this gunner a bit more steampunky, and I fear it has become one of my favourites.









The positioning of the arms was by far the hardest work, but just as satisfying as the other conversions in the end.










The powdermonkey is of course a fun little piece of the kit, but I don't understand why most people do not cut off one of the tails.


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

Time to bring in some big guns!


















And some normal pirates as wel. These are two swordsmen. I really like the pose of the first one, and the second one just has lots of knives.

























Let me know what you think!


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

Here's the Captain of the crew:

















And the musician of my swordsmen:


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

Finished two handgunners today! I'm quite happy with how they turned out.



















I also managed to take some good pictures of my Pistoleers!


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

That is such a fun project! Great job! 

As mentioned before, those are some lovely trousers! 

Where did you get the accordion player?


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Excellent work mate, I really like your motley crew! Are you going to do a ship-to-ship table for them to fight on?


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks guys! The hardest part of painting striped pants is the fact that they're narrower at the ends than at the ass. Not leaving any gaps in the pattern is quite frustrating at times.



Saulot said:


> Where did you get the accordion player?


I sculpted the accordion, hat and hands myself. The rest is from the Empire Militia and Artillery sprue.



Iraqiel said:


> Are you going to do a ship-to-ship table for them to fight on?


I am planning on building a ship for them, though that'll probably take a while as I'm planning on taking all my armies to the sea.


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

Another gunner done!










I'm quite happy with the browns and blue. Hope you like him as well!


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Very, very good point about how to paint striped pants! 
The guys on the ropes are really inspired.  Excellent use of cotton too! This seems to be a really cool project. Keep it up, mate!


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks Sigur!
Here's another gunner painted up, which I've also entered into the painting competition of this month!


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

New pirate nearly ready for painting!


























His bandana and wrist need a little touching up, but then it's finished.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Yeah more pirates. I am glad this project is still alive and going strong. I want to see more of your pirates.


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks @morfangdakka! As I've said, this is a very slow thread, both because I spend a lot of time working on each model and because I've got a lot of other projects going on. Despite it's slow progress, I'll see this project through!


I read somewhere that when raiding ports and villages, sometimes pirates would steal the gibbets of their executed comrades. This inspired me to make a standard bearer for my swordsmen:










It is not finished yet, but you get the idea.


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

Chest-carrier finished!


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Very nice! And I like where that gibbet is going! :wink:


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks @Moriouce!
Got your gibbet right here!


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

My only concern there is the balance of the gibbet--it looks like it would fall forward where he isn't supporting it, with how much of the weight is leaning forward there...


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Looks like some great little models there, particularly all the green stuff work, not too sure on the steampunk side of it all, the first model certainly has the idea of it, but others just seem to have a good little pirate theme going on there.

Still some good stuff here, well done.


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

@Mossy Toes, I understand your conern, but to be honest, the entire model is a bit bonkers. You'd need to be really frikken' strong to carry that thing around! It is angled slightly backwards though, as you can best see on the second picture.
@Battman, Thanks! I have some more steampunky models planned, but there's currently more than one with steampunk influences! However, I prefer low-key steampunk, and imagine the bulk of the pirates too poor to be able to afford the more high tech stuff.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Mate, you impress me every time with these awesome conversions and paint jobs. I really admire your ingenuity and skills!


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

Got a new pirate ready for painting! He can either join a unit of handgunners or spearmen!










My pirates were also featured in a three-way battle, involving a mad rush to claim a cursed hoard of treasure!


.


----------

